

Death to Internet Explorer Long Live Internet Explorer - rgeorge28
http://saucelabs.com/blog/index.php/2010/02/death-to-internet-explorer-long-live-internet-explorer/

======
ams6110
I wonder why MS doesn't just build a browser around webkit and call it IE9.
It's not like IE is a product that they make any money selling or anything.

~~~
kentosi
it's probably a matter of pride, seeing as they were once the champions of the
web-wars in the 90s.

~~~
ams6110
Geeks would get to do some gloating, yes. But then they'd be happy.

The general public would not know the difference or care one bit.

------
lurkinggrue
I expect IE6 to be shouting "I'm not dead." for a few more years. When I fix a
windows XP system I make sure to upgrade that darn thing to get rid of IE6.

That thing can't die fast enough for me.

------
refresheduk
ie6 should be dead already, period!

